# Zenith Sentry2, pantalla en negro y con rayas verticales



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2011)

Esto empezó como una conversación en un grupo, y como me dijeron que este TV era de lo peor que podía haberme tocado decidí abrir el tema por acá, por si a alguien le cae un TV de estos.

-------------------

En el mensaje original decía:

_Pues mi odio hacia los televisores es manifiesto.
No me gustan, no los miro con cariño (a la hora de arreglarlos, claro) y  no creo que me vayan a gustar. Por eso no los arreglo 

El gran asunto es que uno tiene amigos y le traen estas porquerías. ¡Y  pretenden que se las haga andar!._ _
Es un horrible Zenith Sentry 2 de ¿21? pulgadas (algo así, no es de lo  enormes) fabricado en el '91.

Síntomas:_ _
El TV prende, el flyback hace su ruidito correspondiente, pantalla   negra con unas rayas grises verticales sobre el lateral izquierdo.   Parecería ser una sola raya con unas fantasmas que se van haciendo más   tenues a medida que se acercan al borde de la pantalla.
Las indicaciones en pantalla salen, las letras son rojas, verdes o   celestes según el caso (andan los colorcitos ). Si se le pone señal,  sale el  sonido con alguna fritura y se entrecorta de a ratos.

Como si fuera poco, esta porquería tiene alguna que otra rayita   horizontal que "arrastra" las rayas verticales hacia la derecha.

_ _Nada se ve  claramente quemado en el chasis y (se nota) no quiero ponerme  a  arreglar esta porquería midiéndolo todo y desculando el circuito.

 Tiene además una plaqueta que parece puesta fuera de fábrica, con un   uPC1403 y su circuitería circundante (encontré el data del _ _1401)  que adivino será un conversor de NSTC a PAL.

 Gracias por cualquier dato o idea que tengan._

-------------------

2m Me comentó el asunto de un trafo de 220V a 110V que debería haber ahí, y se ve en la foto dónde está. Con respecto a la plaqueta, Panda me indicó que la agregaban en el importador para convertir a NTSC y que en los pines 14 y 38 del uPC1403 debería tener 12V, y los tengo. También que la señal entra por el pin 44 y ahí debería tener 10,1V. Están y no se ueven ni un poquito, bien estables se quedaron.

Lo que sí encontré fue una preciosa señal en el pin 48 (salida, estimo) donde parecen estar los pulsos de sincronismo pero nada en medio (obvio, si no hay entrada), y en la pata 32 una que me llamó la atención por su similitud. Nótese el offset de las ondas (0V está corrido dos divisiones para abajo).

Subo las fotos acá también para que se vean.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2011)

bien, vas a tener que retroceder al punto de donde toma el video compuesto, lo hace a través de un cable a la salid de fi del sintonizador tener el video compuesto +audio suele haber un transistor que amplifica antes de entrar al filtro SAW de este salen dos lineas que atacn el procesador de video original por un lado se separa la FI de sonido y luego se toma en ese punto la señal de video para el procesador pal, comentame que integrados hay a partir de la FI del sinto


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2011)

Esto lo encontré en el foro amigo de los saurios  


> Bueno, entonces comenzamos por lo mas probable:
> Los pulsos HFB para  la placa de conversión se toman desde el colector de la salida  horizontal, mediante un atenuador formado por 3 resistencias que se  encuentran dentro de un _"spaghetti"_.
> Si  mal no recuerdo, son 3 resistencias de 47K. Es muy común que se  deterioren esas resistencias por estar sometidas a pulsos de tensión  bastante alta (pulsos de retrazado).
> 
> Normalmente, se encuentran físicamente cerca del fly-back, y como las resistencias están dentro del _spaghetti_, parece un simple cable.


Se está refiriendo al uPC1403.Tecnicosaurios


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Esto lo encontré en el foro amigo de los saurios...


Bueno, el gato Totote entró tímidamente y desde mitad de cancha tiró un pelotazo.
Efectivamente, debajo del espagueti estaban esas tres resistencias (de 27k, 1/4W) y estaban bieeeeeeeeen fierazas.

Sacadas,  reemplazadas por otras de 3W (andá a calentar ahora) y probado el tele, el resultado es este:



Y la onda tan muertita que se veía antes a la salida pasó a ser algo así:

​

Gol de media cancha del Tigre, 1 a 0, pero eso no aseguró el partido.
¿Ahora por dónde se les ocurre seguir?

Saludos

PS: Me olvidaba de aclararle a Don Cosme que saqué fotos de todo lo que se conectaba a la plaqueta esa conversora, por las dudas ​


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2011)

Esto de taquito, y es probable que vaya a mi arco, pero bueno, filtrado, medí ripple.
Y me voy a cenar! Ta lugo.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 6, 2011)

Mnop...
En +B hay alrededor de 220Vcc y el ripple no llega a 500mVrms.

El pelotazo se fue al lateral, pero la acción sigue en el campo contrario.

Novedades: El video entrando por su entrada correspondiente (Video In) va como trompada, perfecto todo. El audio también.
La señal en la pata de salida del uPC es una NTSC perfecta. El problema está entonces entre la entrada, el sinto y esa señal llegando a la plaqueta conversora. ¿Alguien tiene el esquema de este chasis feo?.
Ah, la señal de entrada en el integrado ese es una PAL divina cuando entro por _Video In_.

Detalle interesante: Tiene un viraje interesantísimo al azul si lo dejamos con los controles en cero.
Llevándolo al máximo de "Tint" aparecen casi casi normales los colorcitos.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fijate si los pulsos de sincronismo que llegan a la pata 40 del uPC1403 tienen la amplitud adecuada (creo que deben ser de 10 Vpp -son los que traen esas resistencias que cambiaste-)

PD: no me des bola, no tiene nada que ver si entraste por video y funciona je.

No tenés el modelo? De cuantas pulgadas es? Aparece en algún lado el modelo del chasis?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2011)

Cachito querido te has tomado tanto tiempo ya que le tienes rechazo que si de primer momento te hubiieras sentado a ahacer las mediciones hubieramos llegado a la conclusión que por un lado es real no tenes entrada de video buena, ya te explique donde buscar, y por otro lado al ver la falta de los pulsos de sinc nos hubieramos dado cuenta que viene a traves de la manguera con las R,
El tema que eso es una estupidez, sacar el sincronismo desde el horizontal donde hay 2KV para sacar luego 10v pp, las R no se dañan por la potencia sino por la alta tensió  que tienen que soportar, 
Ese horizontal cuando se rompe te hace llorar, el transistor horiginal habia que perdrlo a USA aqui utilzabamos el 2SB1172B el único que se las bancaba, ni siquiera los de Sanyo que son para más tensión

Nosotros sacabamos ese chorizo y tomabamos para el sincronismo desde el filamento que por lo general all ha 10v pp y si no lo más simple y común un par de espiras al núcleo del flay-back, en ese sentido era un error grave de conversión....

El tema que si se habre la referencia de masa tenes variso kV sobre el integrado y alli matas todo.... muy poco seso el que hizo eso

Por otro lado no podes tener 200V de fuente, salvo que hables de fuene de video esa si tiene esa tensión
revisa el capacitor que suele secarse y eso produce rayas en pantalla

Se llama +B a la tensión de horizontal que debe estar en el orden de los 110Vdc recorda que tiene un autotrafo 220/110 y solo se obtienen alli 155Vdc 

Por otro lado entrando por antena tenes lluvia en patalla?

Para tener una idea real en el video es necesario ver las barras de colores que esas tienen señales definidas y conocidas y son estáticas y permiten un perfecto analisis de lo que sucede 
Asi sea la señal que viene en las peliculas de videso VHS 

Por otro lado revisa los filtros de la fuente de 12V tene en cuenta que ese TV tiene casi 20 años y es muy probable que tenga una buena cantiadad de filtros secos, ya que dentro de ese chasis hay bastante calor cuando funciona

Recordame como pasa de video a TV este modelo solian utilzar un CI como llave


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2011)

Vamos en orden:

Primero las novedades de mi sideproject: He logrado imagen cuasi perfecta acá, un par de soldaduras medio fierazas rehechas y un par de condensadorcitos cerámicos cambiados cerca del sinto hicieron lo suyo, junto con una mejora en el sistema de adaptación de la ficha macho pin grueso a hembra pin fino con alambrecito y cocodrilo (le puse cinta adhesiva ahora )
Hasta acá perfecto todo, ni una interferencia, video nítido y claro, sonido sin dramas. No medí ninguna onda, no lo consideré necesario.

Ahora viene lo interesante: Hay una franja oscura (violeta/azul) medio transparente que se desplaza de derecha a izquierda no demasiado rápido. Cuando pasa sobre algo, altera el color (lo lleva al azulado). Ese defecto no me interesa mucho arreglarlo, a decir verdad.

Lo otro y que es medio molesto es que "comprime" la imagen en la base de la pantalla y la estira en la superior. La gente sale como enanitos de piernas cortitas, brazos cortos y cabezas graaaaaaaandes. Cabezones y de cuerpo chiquito, parecen _Pocoyo_






O (sin llegar a estos extremos), Gilberto Manhattan Ruiz, Ministro de Ahorro Postal:





Hasta acá mis agradables progresos y la desagradable cuestión: ¿Esto es un problemilla en el vertical?.​


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: no me des bola...


Te tomo la palabra 


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No tenés el modelo? De cuantas pulgadas es? Aparece en algún lado el modelo del chasis?


Modelo: Sentry 2.
Pulgadas... Unas 20 (19-21 te creo el número que quieras)
Chasis: Mirá que son sucios estos tipos. El número de chasis que estuve buscando como un estúpido desde que lo desarmé estaba escrito en una etiqueta medio despegada.
Google y... nada. &$%@$$^%#. Es el SS5045Y.


pandacba dijo:


> Por otro lado no podes tener 200V de fuente,  salvo que hables de fuene de video esa si tiene esa tensión...


Mirá vos las cosas que se entera uno. Yo habría dicho que sólo había una tensión alta (sin llegar a los kV). Bueno, ya sé que son al menos dos 


pandacba dijo:


> Recordame como pasa de video a TV este modelo solian utilzar un CI como  llave


De video a TV... No lo sé, pero te paso lo que se ve por acá, todo con códigos de Zenith, adivino. Va el numerito y entre paréntesis la cantidad de pines (en los más grandes es un estimado nomás):
221-656 (16)
221-685-02 (~40)
221-679 (~40, Sanyo)
221-636 (8)

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

Aparentemente el vertical es el equivalente del LA7837 y corresponde al IC2100.
En la hoja de datos hay varios ejemplos. Habría que controlar que las tensiones sean correctas y el lazo de realimentación (se me huele a que viene por ahí).

PD: el +B (la tensión más alta que sale de la fuente debe estar en los 123 volts.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

Cuando ocurre eso es porque la señal dejo se ser lineal en algún punto, y eso se debe a capacitores desvalorizados y o secos, desde uno de bajo valor hasta el mismo de la salida, o incluso una combinación de ambos, esa es una falla típica común a todos los TV sin importar mara y/o modelo

En algunos que tienen control de linelidad se puede corregir desde el control pero si mal no recuerdo ese no lo trae

De todas formas fijate que la tensión del +B de vertical este en los 24V, entra en un pin del integrado y via un diodo va a otro pin, del lado del cátodo hay más tensión que del anodo, eso es normal(por eso el diodo)

Viste que al final no es tanto lio? un trabajito de esos que no te lleva más de un par de horas y lo podes cobrar tranquilamente unos 150 pesos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

Me parece que tal como dijo P Anda, el condensador de 4.7 uF (parece marcado como C2108) es buen candidato (creo que éste es el circuito exacto).


----------



## Cacho (Jun 8, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Habría que controlar que las tensiones sean correctas y el lazo de realimentación (se me huele a que viene por ahí).


¿Y eso sin el esquema cómo lo hago?


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: el +B (la tensión más alta que sale de la fuente debe estar en los 123 volts.


Otra vez... No tengo el esquema 


pandacba dijo:


> En algunos que tienen control de linelidad se  puede corregir desde el control pero si mal no recuerdo ese no lo  trae...


Este trae algo similar, pero no se llega a corregir el asunto. Termina  apareciendo una franja negra de algunos centímetros (pocos) en la base  de la pantalla y eso sucede al calentarse el TV (le lleva cinco minutos o  menos).


pandacba dijo:


> De todas formas fijate que la tensión del +B de  vertical este en los 24V, entra en un pin del integrado y via un diodo  va a otro pin, del lado del cátodo hay más tensión que del anodo, eso es  normal(por eso el diodo)


Está en 24V, pero el diodo está en directa con una caída de ¡más de 2V!.
Después lo cambio a ver si sigue así la cosa.


pandacba dijo:


> Viste que al final no es tanto lio? un trabajito  de esos que no te lleva más de un par de horas y lo podes cobrar  tranquilamente unos 150 pesos


Pero si un tele así usado cuesta $250-300... Ya no son cosas tan  valiosas como fueron.

---------------
Edit:
Esto me pasa por dejar lengüetas abiertas...

Viendo el esquema es más lindo 
Me voy a arreglar un par de cosas a un estudio y a la vuelta toqueteo el cacharro este.

¡Salud!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

"Esto me pasa por " bocón: sapito, decí cucurucho, y el sapito responde: BATATA.
Además ya te había pasado la hoja de datos del integrado que usa en el vertical!
Mmmmmmmmm como era eso de el esfuerzo 10 mmmmmmm o era 0.... no me acuerdo! 

PD: la comparación no la debés hacer con uno usado, ya que si no lo repara, dudo que compre uno nuevo  igual, con 150 o 180 pesos no compra nada.
Amén de eso, hay gente que paga por tener lo que tenía, quizás por afectos, quizás porque le duró mucho y le resultó bueno, quizás porque sí


----------



## pandacba (Jun 8, 2011)

Eso es un técnico de fuste!!!! no solo hay que saber reparar,, hay que conocer el mercado y el comportamiento de la gente, eso es fundamental para hacer peso$$$$
El tema es que entre uno usado que no sabe si esta peor que el suyo, prefiere arreglarlo sobre todo si su aparato a tenido muy pocas fallas, ya que habla de uno nuevo la diferencia es sideral

Un tele usado del que habla Cacho es uno bueno de la segunda generación, de la tercera se cotizan mucho más y hay diferencia.

Hay otras opciones, por ejemplo yo compro aparatos en buen estado sobre todo TRC y gabinete lo dejo joyita por dentro y por fuera, el que no quiere pagar ese dinero y se lleva el otro me deja el que tenia, y lo arreglo y tengo otro para la venta

Hay muchos aparatos más recientes que no se consiguen micro y o junglas pero tienen un tubo en muy buen estado, chasis nuevo y con 6 meses de garantia que es la que te dan por la placa, y es un aparato remoderno con 180 canales, entradas y salidas de audio y video, ajustes por modo service....

El chasis más barato aqui lo consigo a unos 180 pesos que me sirve tanto para un 14! como para un 21!

y los precios van acorde a la placa arrancan en 440 pesos aproximadamente salvo el tubo y el gabinete el resto es nuevo y muy lejos de uno todo nuevo marca cuchuflito que no sabes cuanto te dura, de echo estos chasis tengo variso puestos desde hace más de tres años funcionando perfecto y los dueños me recomendan a sus familiares y amigos claro!!! duran más que uno de hiper, que como ha pasado con una marca, se daña encima la jungla micro, la cual era un prototipo de Sanyo que jamás debio salir a la venta y que a sanyo le sirvio para realizar otra, esa no existe como repuesto y un TV con un año de uso esta inservible..........

Hay que ser buen técnico y manejar bien el mercado, si no Kaputt, al igual que muchos equipo d audio que los trasnsitores originales no se consiguen ya que solo hay falsificaciones, Les hago otro amplificador ya sea con un modulo STK de los buenos o discreto......

El año pasado nos llego un equipo MAX de Samsung salidas de audio en clase D con cicuiteria Philips, fuente conmutada, manejada por un integradito DIL 8, el aparato tenia unos meses de haber sido lanzado al mercado, a dicho CI no lo conoce nadie, ni aca ni en Baires, ni siquiera los services oficiales lo tenian, me comunique con Samsung Brasil no lo tenian disponible como repuesto, de echo las placas las traen ensambladas..... 

Me contacte con la mayoria de los venderores internacionales como Digikey y muchos otros nadie lo tenia y me llamo la atención que estas casas americanas no lo tuvieran ya que dicho CI es de infineon que tiene sus reales en usa

Perdido por perdio una vez más entro a la página de Litte Diode  de inglaterra, no figuraba en el catálogo, cuanod no esta ellos mismso te invitan a ponerte en contacto asi lo hice, al otro dia via mail me informaban que si disponian del mismo, compramos una cantidad y aprovechamos para comprar otro similares para DVD que aqui se consiguen solo falsos, nos salio dos mangos todo

Cliente satisfecho y la fama que damos soluciones que otros no dan............


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Por arte de magia me he juntado con el diagrama de este cachivache  (gracias de nuevo, Merlín) y ahora...

Cambié el cochino condensadorcito que está en el lazo de realimentación  (200nF medía en lugar de 2u2), le costó encender después de eso, pero la  imagen iba perfecta. No oscilaba el condenado, tocándole las esquinas  al PCB, moviéndolo un poquito y haciendo presión acá y allá, agarró  viaje.
Un rato (una horita más o menos) funcionando y todo perfecto aún.

Apago, monto el chasis en su soporte de plástico, acomodo más o menos y  pruebo de nuevo. Questa porca miseria é morta.
No oscila, tengo +B (135V en lugar de 125V, pero eso también era así  cuando caminaba bien y no me parece un número preocupante), esa tensión  llega al Flyback y al colector del transistor que debe switchear (emisor  común), o sea que ese bobinado está entero. Y... Ahí se muere todo.
La base de ese TR (¿ese es el famoso "horizontal" como sospecho?) la  comanda el secundario de un trafito de disparo. El primario lo manejan 3  transistorcitos.
Por si fuera poco, ese flyback es elq ue me da los 23V para alimentar el  vertical, y al no oscilar, no tengo tensión ahí (bueno, tengo como 4V a  decir verdad).

Los 12V que van al primario del trafito de disparo y a los colectores de  esos transistores que lo manejan son los mismos que van al relé que da  el sacudón de arranque. Ese relé hace lo suyo, así que los 12V están,  parece que el pirmer trafo (alimentación) hace lo suyo. Ahora voy a ver  el maldito condensador de 100uF que filtra esos 12V tensión cerca de los  transistores. Apuesto a que viene con problemitas, y espero que no esté  hinchando ninguno de esos transistores porque están bien escondidos  atrás del disipador del maldito switcher. Y que no esté roto el  transistor grandote, claro.

Saludos

Edit: Sí, ese es el horizontal famoso. Ya no me caben dudas


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Por lo que comentas eso paso luego de cambiar el capacitor, levanta el diodo de donde se obtienen los 23v y proba sin el, si arranca tendras una linea horizontal, puede que el diodo que separa las dos partes del CI tenga algún problema, incluso el mismo CI

Por otro lado rastrea la señal de horizontal sale de la placa de conversión por la pata 27, por lo tanto debe haber 12 alimentando al CI

Me queda una duda, decis que no hay oscilación porque verificaste que no llega señal via osciloscopio?
Si no encontraste señal busca como te comente si no lo hiciste fijate en las patas del flyback, en la parte donde entra si llegan y luego con el tele apagado verifica que tenga continuidadad hacia el colector, ni sete ocurra hacerlo con el TV energizado, si te arranca de golpe 1500V dejaran tu tester know kour

Aqui tenes para ver de donde sale y la forma de onda del horizontal


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 9, 2011)

Curso completo de reparación del Zentith por el modeladol kcho:


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Gracias por el RAR, Panda. Eso es lo que no conseguí cuando empecé a ver el UPC maldito.

Había llegado prácticamente a esa conclusión cuando revisé los condensadores que estuve viendo por ahí y todo andan: Algo no funcionaba en la "retocadita adaptativa" que hicieron los gauchos importadores y de esa placa salían más de dos cables que iban a la sección que estaba revisando.
Mira que te mira y revisa que te revisa, uno de los cablecitos no me gustó, toqueteé un poquito y... Voilá: El muy cochino estaba medio oxidado y no hacía contacto. Seguramente se movió al sacar y poner todo y dejó de hacer contacto ahí.

Sacar, limpiar, estañar, soldar y anda muy bonito.

La única cosa que le sigue apareciendo es una franja vertical violeta (no demasiaaaaaaaado notoria, pero ahí está) que se mueve de izquierda a derecha. Antes de terminar de irse (como a 2/3 del recorrido) aparece otra paralela y así siguen pasando.

¿Eso qué es? (además de una falla... )
Yo apostaría a que es una falla en el ancho del horizontal (según el esquema tiene un preset que lo fija), pero no quiero tocar algo sin antes confirmarlo.


-------------

Albino del trasero rayado: :enfadado:Claramente ese no soy yo:enfadado:. ¿Cómo se te ocurre que arreglaría así un tele?:enfadado: Nunca usaría una herramienta tan inapropiada como esa: ¡Es un martillo demasiado chico!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 9, 2011)

Si activás algún menú en la pantalla, el efecto persiste sobre las letras?

PD: es que en el video, recién eran tus comienzos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

que gato maula!!!!!

Pueden ser varias cosas entre ellas el filtro de video normalmente unos 47uf x 250v o más se suelen desvalorizar y el rippple produces varios efectos en la pantalla

En este modelo utilza el mismo vertical para modular la señal y corregir ancho y también el llamado efecto almoadilla que se ve en el video del gatuno

Proba de darle un poquito más de ancho para ver si las saca de la pantalla

A veces si el +B esta un poquito alto sule pasar eso, pero no simempre ya que si aumenta la tensión del +B de horizontal el haz se hace más duro, pero a su vez aumenta la corriente de deflexión y se compensa

Los electróliticos desvalorizados, o secos producen todo tipo de fallas en las imágenes


En mis comienzos me todo un Silvania que tenia una serie de lineas oscuaras horizontales igualmente espaciadas y se movian juntas de arriba abjao como si fuera el lemur saltando solo se veia entre ellas....

Fui afortunado ya que siempre he sido bastante intuitivo para las fallas asi que me fui a la sección de video por alli habia unos capacitorcitos de color naranja de 22uf, no tenian buen aspecto saco uno y abajo la goma estaba deformada señal inequivoca que esta dañado, habia unos 3 se los cambie porque los otros mostraban los mismso signos y chau falla!!!! era creer o reventar!!!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Felino con problemas de balance de blanco: Las rayas no se ven sobre los menúes, le pasan "por atrás".

Kung Fu Oso: El condensador de filtrado ese está... ¿donde? ¿conectado a qué?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ksho, a ve........ si aumentás o disminuis el color, varía la intensidad de las bandas viajeras?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Esa tensión se toma del flyback y va a la placa del TRC, incluso alli suele haber otro capacitor

Esta alimenta via una R de varios Kohms los colectores de los transistores  de video

Por lo tanto el filtro esta en las inmediaciones del flyback, y se reconoce por que es de unos 47uf y uno 200v


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Gracias por el dato. Ese condensador está y estáperfecto (fue uno de los que medí).
En este caso es de 10uF/300V, medido afuera de la placa y da 12uF y fracción.

T_¡hic!_gre: Al variar el color la raya se percibe un poco más (al bajarlo) o menos (al darle más rosca). De todas formas, se nota que está ahí la rayita pasando y mirándola con más detenimiento tiene como un leve punteadito ahí...

Detalle: En el esquema figura el pote de ajuste de horizontal para la versión con un modulador por diodos (sea lo que eso sea) y evidentemente este condenado no es el modulado por diodos... No lo tiene, hasta está el dibujito, pero no el pote ni lo que lleva asociado.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Por alli cerca no hay ningúncoltrol?
con los capacimetros que tengo lo normal es que el capacitor bueno mide el valor o un poco menos, cuando mide más, siempre en mi caso el capacitor ya no esta tan bueno es señal que se esta deteriorando(si bien es cierto el tema de la tolerancia, pero siemrpe con uno nuevo en buen estado mide un poquito menos del valor nominal a lo sumo el mismo)

Pero recapitulemos esas rayas estan de cuando no habia video

Asi que lo más probable sea que tenga que ver con la propia alimentación....

Tenes los 123V? si mal no recuerdo este todavia llevaba fuente serie


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Y dale el oso nombrando cosas específicas de TVs...
¿Fuente serie? ¿Qué es eso y qué otras hay?
-----------
Por otro lado, a mí también me suelen dar por debajo de los valores nominales, un 20% por encima me llamó un poco la atención, pero no lo consideré tan malo.

Antes de que hubiera video era la nada, negro negro. No era evidente esta raya si es que estaba ni me fijé demasiado en la pantalla, a decir verdad.

Los 123V ya había puesto más arriba: Hay 135V (peso más, peso menos).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aunque supongo que si, pero bueno, si entrás por video hace exactamente lo mismo no?

PD: no es serie, es conmutada la fuente.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Cuando comenzo la era color, todos los TV importanes de primera linea utilizaban ya fuentes conmutadas, solo algunas marcas nacionales como nordhei y otras utilzaban fuentes serie
Los TV japonenes  que ingresaron alpaís,(no eran la generación actual en ese moemto) también utilzaban fuentes serie
Cuando se inica la segunda época todos salvo los americanos las utilzaban invariablemente de alli que te pregunte, La fuente tiene varios capacitores aparte de el de entrada de los 155V, revisalos a esos y tiene que haber un preset para ajustar la tensión de salida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 9, 2011)

En la fuente debe haber un condensador de 22 uF cuyo negativo va a la pata 1 del regulador (CX3431 o STR53041), verificalo. Eso con respecto al +B un poco alto.
Pensando en voz alta: si fuera problema de ruido en los amplificadores de salida de video, la franja que se mueve, no debería estar "detrás" del menú. Si fuera del horizontal, lo mismo. Ergo, me inclino por el procesador de video y sus componentes asociados. Sobre todo, algún electrolítico desvalorizado. No son muchos y están en la placa de la reforma.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2011)

Bien, visto el tema del bendito condensador (daba 10u2) y reemplazado por uno nuevo, las tensiones son de libro.

La única diferencia es que en lugar de 215V en el FB, aparecen 214V. Puedo vivir con eso .

Eso sí, las rayas siguen jugando a aparecer.
No tengo un cap de 300V para reemplazar (al menos probando) el de filtrado que decía Panda. Veré si le meto algo más grande a ver si con eso camina.

Los de la plaqueta fea son 9. A esos los iré mirando de a poco


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bueno, voy 3 a 1  Por ahora clasifico!  

PD: alguna vez dije que me gusta el  ?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Si tiene el STR35041 es una fuente conmutada.

Le habia dicho que revise los filtros de fuente
Gato que no te engañe qe las interferencias pasen por detras del menu, eso es por la forma en que trabaja ess parte, cuando hay fallas de video siempre se ven por atras, porque el sistema borra la pantalla en ese lugar y pone un color lleno, si le quitaramos la luminancia al SD en ese lugar estaria la figura totalmente negra

De esa manera se hace para que siempre el menu este sobre la imagen si no se trasparentaria el fondo con eso genea una sensación de primer plano


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

Bueno, el dueño lo vio ayer, le pareció que esa rayita no era tan gran cosa y (eso me gustó) decidió que ya estaba listo .

Iba 3 a 1 ganando el gato Toto cuando el referí sonó el silbato. Todos al vestuario y espero no jugar nunca más a este deporte .

Resumen final: 

Partido feo, sucio y con pocas opciones por parte del jugador (o _séase_, yo).
-Gato Toto, 3 puntos y puntero en la tabla tras la primera fecha (ojalá la última).
-Relatos, comentarios, dirección técnica y entrevistas al borde de la cancha, El Oso B/N.
-Aguatero suplente, quien suscribe.

Muchas gracias a ambos y será hasta la próxima vez que cometa el garrafal error de aceptarle un TV a un amigo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 12, 2011)

Es que el Gato Toto hace el Haka antes del partido 





Igual, creo que:


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

Tigro  no caiste te puso un apocope y vos chocho Toto= tonton....  ay que t..... para no darse cuenta


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tigro  no caiste te puso un apocope y vos chocho Toto= tonton...



¿Y eso?

Gato Totote por _gatote _o _gato grande_, Gato Titito por _gato chiquito_ o _gatito_ (al otro gato) dieron origen a Gato Toto y Gato Tito.
¿De dónde sacaste que tiene algo que ver con _tontón_?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

Todo es posible, simple para fraseo un coctel silogistico, etc

Cachus, deberiamos asociarnos, tu haces el trabajo, te guiamos y repartimos las utilidades....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Todo es posible, simple para fraseo un coctel silogistico, etc


¿Qui tai tomando?


pandacba dijo:


> Cachus, deberiamos asociarnos, tu haces el trabajo, te guiamos y repartimos las utilidades....


Y acá con más razón: ¿Qui tai tomando?
No toco un TV ni con Superman de aliado si puedo evitarlo 


Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 12, 2011)

Es que mi amigo Panda-Cena, está sensibilizado (en el buen sentido)  
A Ksho no me lo puedo comer aún, ya que no sé de qué es parte (un cacho de piedra no es lo mismo que un cacho de chanchito tierno).
Igual, cada uno es libre de chupar la rana alucinógena que más le guste 

PD: mis bigotes detectores *NO* tienen dudas de quién es quién y cual es su intención 
En poco tiempo, tengo varios amigos en el foro, sin dudas, y también, algún que otro enemamigo.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 12, 2011)

quisirea ver la cara de cacho al leer eso.....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> quisirea ver la cara de cacho al leer eso.....


Impertérrito .

Bueno, del tele este recibí ayer un mensaje de "No anda".
Breve intercambio de mensajes, hoy lo ví. Efectivamente no prendía, el relé pegaba el golpe de arranque pero no oscilaba finalmente. Con algunas combinaciones de teclas arrancaba y... ¿Qué le estará pasando?.

Conexión del cable revisada, no era hermosa pero tampoco estaba mal, bien conectada a la entrada... 

Miro el foquito de la habitación donde estaba, daba una luz no demasiado importante. 
-¿De cuánto es ese foquito?
-De 100, me contesta. 
-Tenés muy baja tensión acá (por no decirle que daba lástima, la lamparita no daba nada de luz), por eso no arranca.

Como no había ido para allá desde mi casa, no tenía un tester ni nada por el estilo para chequear cuánto había en el toma. Andaba en el auto así que le ofrecí traérmelo y lo chequeaba acá. Llego, lo enchufo y anda a la primera y sin ningún drama.
Listo, entregado de nuevo y que la tensión te acompañe. El lado oscuro fue vencido por los dos jedis y yo bajo sus órdenes, ahora tenés que vencer al lado de la luz y eso ya es otro asunto.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

Quisiera haber visto tu cara y los sonidos emitidos y tus pensamientos tras recibir la noticia en primer momento

Pequeña anecdota

TV Color Philips Tendset -3 llega al taller se repara y se entrega, el cliente llama informando que tiene lieas oblicuas, se le indica que lo traiga, puesto en la mesa funciona joya, se revisan algunos detalles y se entrega
Vuelta a llamar el cliente que esta igual, lo trae, bastante molesto(es un cliente de años  del abono prepago)

Lo reviso de nuevo, muevo los controles sacudo el chasis en busca de algún falso contacto nada, el tV funciona y ni una sola vez se va de horizontal, se le informa que no tiene nada, el cliente viene al negocio, se lo enciendo y le pongo una silla, la rechaza porque según el a los minutos se va de horizontal.... lo dejamos alli mirando su TV, pasan 5, pasan 10, llega a más de media hora y el tv imperturbable, y nos dice no entiendo en mi casa a los dos minutos que enciendio se va de horizontal, el pobre totalmente desconcertado nos dicen creanm no les miento. Le pedimos que se arme de paciencia vamos a tratar de ver que es lo que sucede.

El cliente se va y discutimos que hacer, una de las ideas es ir a la casa y ver que sucede alli...

Me quedo mirando el aparato por varios minutos haciendo un recorrido minucioso y de pronto digo, que puede cambiar de aca a la casa de él? y respondo a coro con los otros la tensión de lineia, mido la mesa y tenia 195V, le pogo el variac y la subo a 220 y el condenado se va de horizontal............

El cliente tenia razón, en función de eso y variac en mano, cotejo todas las tensiónes y descubro una fuente secundaria que no regulaba, se revisa se cambia algún material y listo!!!! el tv quedo perfecto!!!! luego de eso me puse a ver poque tenia baja la tensión de la mesa.....


----------

